# Congrats Mike!



## pedxing (Mar 19, 2003)

I was glad to learn the good news at the AMC boards and thought it worth sharing here:


(Cut ant paste from posted by GaryT on  March 17, 2003 at the AMC hikers board):






> Hey all, I figure he'll be out for a few days and he asked me if I could let ya'll know sooooooo........there's a new addition to the Mike P hiking family!
> 
> Nicholas Andrew P
> Born 2:11 PM on Saturday 3/15/03 (2047 years to the day Julius Ceasar died.)
> ...


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2003)

Awesome! Congrats Mike! Be sure to post some pics!


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 27, 2003)

Thanks everyone.  (Sleep is over rated.)  :lol:


----------

